# Off Slope Crash into Snowmaker



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Isn't that like saying "a rock cushioned my fall?"


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

geeesh man glad you were ok


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah, it definitely wasn't pleasant. The green foam roller on the pole was a life saver for sure. That giant rock you see below me when I look down is what my shin hit. It was a huge lump on my leg when I got home. Side of face, goggles and helmet hit the pole too. I was real lucky. If it wasn't there (the snow maker) I could have done a face plant possibly.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

How did you not make a single noise during that whole event. I would have let out a choice word out two either before, during, or after impact. You are simply too calm, haha.

Glad you are OK. That didn't look fun at all.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

Tatanka Head said:


> How did you not make a single noise during that whole event. I would have let out a choice word out two either before, during, or after impact. You are simply too calm, haha.
> 
> Glad you are OK. That didn't look fun at all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


I did have the wind door on the GoPro, but to tell the truth, I was a little stunned at first. It happened so fast, I really don't remember saying anything.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

strycker said:


> So this is me at Whitetail on the east coast in PA. This happened Wednesday afternoon. Hit an icy bump and I got tossed right off the slope. Bumps and bruises, but that's all. Snow maker cushioned the fall.


Why even ride in those conditions? That's glass covered cement. Better have a beer and a fat one. I don't ride when it's like that. that's when you get hurt.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

HA, keep it bEast coast. That shit made my day.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Hahahaha. Glad you didn't hurt yourself.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Seriously. It's like a snow plow mound in a parking lot that is been there for 3 months. I mean I did not see a flake of any sort of snow even attempt to leave the surface through that entire thing. yikes.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Some dude just died last weekend in Michigan crashing into a snowmaker. Glad you didn't join him.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Seriously. It's like a snow plow mound in a parking lot that is been there for 3 months. I mean I did not see a flake of any sort of snow even attempt to leave the surface through that entire thing. yikes.


You'd be right on that account. It literally was an ice hill basically. East coast has been horrible this year. I have to get out when I can and was hoping for better conditions, but what can you do.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

holy shit dude it looks like you hit that thing really really fast. Glad you didn't break a rib or spear yourself on a stick. 

how fast were you going on impact? Were you wearing pads? Just curious. I think even with full pads on i still would've taken a while to get up from that.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

You should sue the resort!!!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mizu Kuma said:


> You should sue the resort!!!!!


Sue the manufacturer of the snowmaking equipment. Sue your God for making that motherfuckin rock


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow those conditions really suck. I was there the next day and it was much better. It's amazing what an additional10 degrees F can do for icy conditions. You should send the clip to https://www.instagram.com/jerryoftheday/


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> Sue the manufacturer of the snowmaking equipment. Sue your God for making that motherfuckin rock


No!! I don't want my God premiums to go up! It's already almost as much as my cable bill.


----------



## Nonnie181 (Mar 1, 2016)

Damn... Just looking at it hurts a bit
Hope you are okay and in one piece.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

Nonnie181 said:


> Damn... Just looking at it hurts a bit
> Hope you are okay and in one piece.


Like I said, just bumps and bruises. Nothing major. I wear crash pants wrist guards, goggles, helmet, gloves, knee pads (forgot that day of course!) but it didn't matter on the knees. Had my coat and multiple layers. Upper and lower. We actually saw an intense crash today on the Run right next to this one today. A girl without any protection was way out of control and left the side of the slope directly into the woods at full speed. It was not pretty and don't know the outcome. It seems netting would make a huge difference on these steep east blues. Surprised they don't do it. It seems like it would be a cheap insurance policy for the resort, though you sign your life away setting foot on the property.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

Fielding said:


> Wow those conditions really suck. I was there the next day and it was much better. It's amazing what an additional10 degrees F can do for icy conditions. You should send the clip to https://www.instagram.com/jerryoftheday/


I posted it and hashtagged it to them. Guess that's works.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

dave785 said:


> holy shit dude it looks like you hit that thing really really fast. Glad you didn't break a rib or spear yourself on a stick.
> 
> how fast were you going on impact? Were you wearing pads? Just curious. I think even with full pads on i still would've taken a while to get up from that.


I don't think I was going really fast. It just happened quick. I had set up a turn to the right so I wasn't going fast, but then the board got upset on the bump and I lost it, sending me left and not right, right off the side. I had all my gear on and from what I remember it was a hard impact, but quick. Just bounced off. Scratched helmet and bruised cheek a little. Lower leg bruised really good and mystery arm bruise showed up Thursday. Went riding today, so I'm fine! Even went back to the scene of the crime.


----------



## Nonnie181 (Mar 1, 2016)

strycker said:


> Like I said, just bumps and bruises. Nothing major. I wear crash pants wrist guards, goggles, helmet, gloves, knee pads (forgot that day of course!) but it didn't matter on the knees. Had my coat and multiple layers. Upper and lower.


 You gotta love the kneepads and crashpants whooo. Thumbs up 



strycker said:


> We actually saw an intense crash today on the Run right next to this one today. A girl without any protection was way out of control and left the side of the slope directly into the woods at full speed. It was not pretty and don't know the outcome.


 This doesn't sound good.... 



strycker said:


> It seems netting would make a huge difference on these steep east blues. Surprised they don't do it. It seems like it would be a cheap insurance policy for the resort, though you sign your life away setting foot on the property.


 I know those nets don't coast a fortune so why they don't make sure they have them along side the track? It's supposed to be fun not playing a slippery and sliding game of Russian Roulette in the snow.... I'll bet they will have netting as soon as one of there own children or family members does the same thing the girl you mentioned above did.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

So here's the aftermath of my left leg. It's all the pretty colors of the rainbow. Also have about a 2" diameter greenish bruise on right forearm. All in all I consider myself extremely lucky.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

strycker said:


> So here's the aftermath of my left leg. It's all the pretty colors of the rainbow. Also have about a 2" diameter greenish bruise on right forearm. All in all I consider myself extremely lucky.


That's some hairy leg on hairy chair!

Glad you came out relatively okay.


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

nutmegchoi said:


> That's some hairy leg on hairy chair!
> 
> Glad you came out relatively okay.


Haha, yeah I'm like a Yeti. The others are from the pug. Can't NOT have pug hair on everything in sight.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Tatanka Head said:


> How did you not make a single noise during that whole event. I would have let out a choice word out two either before, during, or after impact. You are simply too calm, haha.
> 
> Glad you are OK. That didn't look fun at all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Yeah that was incredibly quiet.

I start swearing as soon as I know it's gone wrong, then if I really do get hurt bad.

Holy fuck, do I get a potty mouth.


So, is there a 6 foot drop to dirt, rocks & trees the entire way down?
Or is that just an odd spot?

As crappy as that might have been, it's better than not snowboarding.
Hands down.

You are definitely lucky, that's for sure.
That could been much much worse.


TT


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

timmytard said:


> Yeah that was incredibly quiet.
> 
> I start swearing as soon as I know it's gone wrong, then if I really do get hurt bad.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is basically a built up hill under the snow maker. Like that under almost all of them. It's maybe 4'-5' drop off the edge at the gun and below was the rocks. If you're farther up or down between the guns, then it's almost a flat runoff into the woods with very little dropoff. I need to learn to stay away from them. I feel like they attract me every time I go down the run. Find myself turning right in front of them. Couple days later I went down the same run and found myself in the same exact location (without flying off.) That's when I decided to change my line. Mental thing.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

strycker said:


> I need to learn to stay away from them. I feel like they attract me every time I go down the run. Find myself turning right in front of them. Couple days later I went down the same run and found myself in the same exact location (without flying off.) That's when I decided to change my line. Mental thing.


Dude you're my official cautionary tale, glad you're okay. I have had recurring waking nightmares while riding about doing just that at Mountain Creek! Hard part is the sides are often the best bet for snow and contrast/shadows. As to why we ride in conditions like that? Because it's what we fuckin' got dammit! Heal up


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

you went home right after that crash right? if that was me, i would have called it a day and while im still alive

i didnt see snow getting kicked up at all while you were maneuvering. didnt look like you were going too fast which definitely helped you from getting too hurt


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

NSXRguy said:


> you went home right after that crash right? if that was me, i would have called it a day and while im still alive
> 
> i didnt see snow getting kicked up at all while you were maneuvering. didnt look like you were going too fast which definitely helped you from getting too hurt


I actually rode the green runs a couple times before I gave in. It does shake the confidence just a bit. When the high speed quad is basically yours for the afternoon, it's hard to quit even after a crash.


----------

